# EGD with band ligation and Biopsy



## TKoehn (Jan 31, 2011)

The doctor performed an EGD with band ligation for bleeding esophageal varices.  But then went down further and took a biospy for the stomach.  My question is are these bundled, or can I put a 59 on the biospy since they were each done for different reasons?

Hopefully that make sense...

Thanks


----------



## blathrop19@gmail.com (Jan 31, 2011)

I believe you can 59 the biopsy. Are you coding for an ASC?


----------

